# Advice on selecting a camera...



## ksmattfish (Mar 18, 2007)

Francis Miller, a photographer for LIFE magazine in the 50s and 60s, commenting on the switch from 4x5, to medium format, and eventually to 35mm, said this...

"The trouble with these damn Nikons is, you hit someone with it, they go down but they get right back up.  Now, with a Speed Graphic, you hit somebody, they're gonna stay DOWN!"


----------



## blackdoglab (Mar 18, 2007)

LOL!  Does an Argus c-3 fall under the Speed Graphic catagory or Nikon in terms of use in assault?


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 19, 2007)

ksmattfish said:


> Francis Miller, a photographer for LIFE magazine in the 50s and 60s, commenting on the switch from 4x5, to medium format, and eventually to 35mm, said this...
> 
> "The trouble with these damn Nikons is, you hit someone with it, they go down but they get right back up. Now, with a Speed Graphic, you hit somebody, they're gonna stay DOWN!"


 
 

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## terri (Mar 19, 2007)

Where do you come across these quotes, Matt? Too funny!


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 19, 2007)

terri said:


> Where do you come across these quotes, Matt? Too funny!



I think I found that one in an article by David Burnett, the PJ who's shooting politics with Speed Graphics and Holgas. 

http://www.davidburnett.com


----------



## terri (Mar 19, 2007)

ksmattfish said:


> I think I found that one in an article by David Burnett, the PJ who's shooting politics with Speed Graphics and Holgas.
> 
> http://www.davidburnett.com


Hey, thanks for this link - great stuff here.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 19, 2007)

I always figured that's what tripods were for.


----------



## blackdoglab (Mar 19, 2007)

Tripods, hmmm.....   For use as a bludgeon or a knife (aka. tripods with ground spikes or like the one used in Peeping Tom)


----------



## usayit (Mar 20, 2007)

nah.. I find my monopod a far more effective club.


----------



## terri (Mar 20, 2007)

This thread is turning violent. :shock: You people are scary!


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 20, 2007)

terri said:


> :shock: You people are scary!



We *are* photographers.


----------



## terri (Mar 20, 2007)

Christie Photo said:


> We *are* photographers.


 'nuff said!


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 20, 2007)

I wander the streets with one of several old Russky 35mm rangefinders.

Should I whack someone with one, they'll stay whacked!


----------



## blackdoglab (Mar 20, 2007)

I talk walks at dusk with a black hooded jacket and a Zenit.  I do get some odd looks, but I might improve my odds by carrying a photosnaiper.  And by the way, Torus34, is that a FED or Zorki yer yeildin'.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 21, 2007)

Of course if the Speed Graphic doesn't keep them down, then just pull off the flash handle, and you've got a light sabre.

http://members.aol.com/yodashous2/building.htm


----------

